# Are there problems with the Forum server?



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

In the last few days I am frequently having peblems getting on the forum.

Pages not loading, sql error page, etc. Frustrating when I actually have to get on with some work :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

Not had any problems really, only had the SQL error once a few days ago.

But can Sympathise about the work thing


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Another case of Hack Attempts......but it doesnt stop the server this time (bigger server).

Looking at another way of fixing.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Now fixed, and scripts are running 8x faster



Jae


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

But again I get this when I tried to access this morning :?



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330
> 
> ...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Fixed and rebooted - had to apply the changes made previously to another directory.

Jae


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Fixed and rebooted - had to apply the changes made previously to another directory.
> 
> Jae


Nope - just happened again:


```
Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database
```
and also this when I just tried to [review this message:


```
Notice: Undefined index: QUERY_STRING in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\common.php on line 29

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\common.php:29) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\page_header.php on line 475

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\common.php:29) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\page_header.php on line 477

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\common.php:29) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\page_header.php on line 478
```


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

mee too


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Now only half broken, the forum displays, but with the errors in the page :-/

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/hutters/ttf.jpg


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330
> 
> ...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im tuning the server...bear with me

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK, I've stopped the tuning as of now. Server Response times are cut, and queing on the server reduced (previously caused by a que of php.exe requests).

Any problems from 15:13 BST please post here.

Regards

Jae


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I don't know if it's my end, but the forum seems a bit slow at the moment. Takes some time to open a page.

Moley


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

moley said:


> I don't know if it's my end, but the forum seems a bit slow at the moment. Takes some time to open a page.
> 
> Moley


Ditto


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

moley said:


> I don't know if it's my end, but the forum seems a bit slow at the moment. Takes some time to open a page.
> 
> Moley


Ditto , slow , slow :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Still slow this morning


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

yep - v. slow and occasional sql errors:


```
Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database
```


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Google is spidering the site at the moment, its killing the server.....am trying to fix

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Have increased the number of connections to 250, and removed persistant connections to the dB. This "should" help the current Google activity.

Catch 22 situation, ban google, no listings or performance hit...

Jae


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Still very slow at 21:48 19/08/2005 :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

'Tis fine now (00:50 ish)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Google has stopped spidering the site - and its noticable!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jae - it's still crawling for me both at home and at work.

Having to refresh quite a lot due to timeout errors.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought it was just me!!!!! Mine is running _REALLY_ slow. It keeps timing out and I get just about everytime I go into a page:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\template.php(127) : eval()'d code on line 102

It's cracking me up!

[smiley=help.gif]

Hev x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm not getting any errors but the site is noticeably slower loading pages.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I'm not getting any errors but the site is noticeably slower loading pages.


Yep, still the same here.

Moley


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jae - It's still dragging especially the main Forum page. Have rebooted etc and no improvement either here or at work. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Jae - It's still dragging especially the main Forum page. Have rebooted etc and no improvement either here or at work. :?


Painfully slow for me too this morning - worse than the last few days which were like going back to dial-up anyway. Anything you can do Jae?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

He's probably waiting for a decent level of donations...  :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

am looking into it.

Cannot see where the bottle neck is, am trying to throttle up the server, seems that a process gets locked, then needs restarting, but cannot see where.

And its only now and then, which is an even bigger problem

Jae


----------

